# PCK - PainChek Ltd



## System (1 May 2012)

Merah Resources Limited (MEH) has acquired 100% of the Mt Adamson Project located 28kms west of Leinster, Western Australia  and secured an option to earn an 80% interest in the Bounty and McAuley Projects located 5kms north of the Mt Adamson Project.  

The company plans to actively explore the three project areas in the immediate term by targeted and cost effective work programmes with the objective of discovering mineralisation that has the potential to be defined as a JORC Code compliant mineral resource.

http://www.merahresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

*Re: MEH - Merah Resources*

For those that like to speculate on new drilling prospects.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120709/pdf/4279kb6dpfjwd6.pdf

MERAH TO COMMENCE DRILLING ON PRIORITY LAWLERS TARGETS
● A review of the geological and exploration data received as part of the
Bounty and McAuley farm-in arrangements has identified a number of drill ready targets.
● WA Department of Mines and Petroleum approval for the detailed programme of work has now been received.
● Drill programme to commence in July 2012.
● Initial 8 hole RC programme to test identified targets within the Agnew – Wiluna greenstone belt.

The Lawlers Project tenements are owned by Murchison Resources Limited. The Company has the exclusive right to earn an 80% interest in the mineral rights within the Lawlers Project area pursuant to an agreement between the Company and Murchison.

The programme is expected to be completed in early August 2012.

No buyers, no sellers at the moment.


----------



## System (16 December 2014)

*Re: MNQ - Minquest Limited*

On December 16th, 2014, Merah Resources Limited (MEH) changed its name and ASX code to Minquest Limited (MNQ).


----------



## System (18 October 2016)

On October 18th, 2016, Minquest Limited (MNQ) changed its name and ASX code to ePAT Technologies Limited (EPT).


----------



## verce (16 February 2017)

♦ http://healthsciences.curtin.edu.au/faculty-news/pvc-message-may-2016/sop-app/

♦ Support from the *CSIRO*, *Alzheimer's Australia* AND the *Dementia Society of America*.

♦ Upcoming implementation studies with industry partners, including *Bupa*. (Bupa has revenue of £9.8 billion GBP)

♦ EPT has signed a binding MoU with Strenuus, a UK-based insurance counter-fraud group, with the intention of developing a scalable anti-fraud medical-legal assessment platform through the integration of ePATs capabilities within Strenuus behavioural assessment platform.

♦ If the development of the platform proves successful, this could potentially open up ePAT to the *insurance counter-fraud market* in the UK and *globally*.

♦ According to a report of the Association of British Insurers dated December 2013, whiplash claims cost the UK insurance industry L2 billion (A$3.9 billion) a year.

♦ First mover advantage http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...ng-under-turnbull-scheme-20161203-gt39s7.html

♦ *The government, which is chipping in $70 million*, hopes the fund will turn innovative start-ups into businesses that create jobs and boost exports. *Projects include ePAT*, real-time facial recognition technology that assesses pain in people who cannot communicate verbally.

♦ A report commissioned by Alzheimer's Australia, released yesterday, indicates that this year, dementia is estimated to cost Australia $14.67 billion

♦ https://www.fightdementia.org.au/The-economic-cost-of-dementia-in-Australia-2016-to-2056.pdf

♦ *This is projected to be $36.85 billion a year by 2056. Costing Australia a massive $1.033 trillion over the next 40 years.*

♦ Market cap *~$16 million*, with cash in the bank of *~$3.5 million*, and *low cash burn*. Development of the app is cost-effective, and highly scalable.

♦ The board are all medical professionals or established doctors - significant experience including *Cochlear*, *Resmed* and *Roche*.

♦ Full results of the implementation study will be presented at the 2017 Australian Pain Society 37th Annual Scientific Meeting in April, where *ePAT will also be presenting as a company for the first time* in front of an international audience.

♦ https://www.dcconferences.com.au/aps2017/

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## System (25 January 2018)

On January 22nd, 2018, ePAT Technologies Limited (EPT) changed its name and ASX code to PainChek Ltd (PCK).


----------



## greggles (9 May 2018)

PainChek Ltd down 14.29% to 6c today after announcing that FDA regulatory clearance of the company's PainChek™ medical device will not occur by the end of calendar year 2018 as previously advised.

The FDA have advised PCK that they will have to provide clinical performance data to support their pre-market submission under section 513(f)(2) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act. This means that a US-based clinical trial may be required. 

Delays and regulatory uncertainty are not a good combination and many are exiting PCK today and looking for better opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2018)

The idea behind painchek is reasonable enough.  But if a healthcare provider didn't know when a patient was in pain by looking at their facial expression and listening to their tone of voice, they shouldn't be in the job.   The training video on the website is *utterly ridiculous*.  Makes me absolutely furious this crap.

Patient: "arghhhhh awww ow"
Nurse: "hmm, I can see you're in pain"
Patient: "arghhhhhhh owwwwww"
Nurse: "hmmm, your hands are on your knee.  I wonder what that means...DUH.  Let me take a picture of your pained facial expression and let the ipad decide if I'm going to help you with that pain".

What sort of idiots do they take us for??


----------



## greggles (17 September 2018)

PainChek making some gains following the release of a detailed Company Presentation on 11 September. Since then its share price has risen from 5c to a high of 6.9c today, although it is currently trading at 6.6c.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2019)

After finding support at 3c, the PainChek share price has spiked again today after the release of their latest Quarterly Report and news that the Federal government will invest $5 million to facilitate the implementation of the PainChek app in Australian residential aged care centres.

The catalyst for today's share price increase must be the news of the $5 million grant from the Federal government as the Quarterly Report detailed quarterly revenue of just $32,000 and a quarterly loss of $686,000.

Still, the PCK share price is up 67.65% to 5.7c this morning. Not a bad recovery at all. However, I do think that in the absence of news about increasing revenues generally it will probably struggle a bit from here and after today's exuberance the PCK share price will probably retreat a little from today's highs. There looks to be some support around the 5c mark.

That being said, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Ann (30 April 2019)

Gosh, this closed 100% up to 68c
It seems like an excellent device and how much unknown pain have these poor souls been suffering!?



*Federal Government to invest $5m in PainChek’s app for dementia patients*


----------



## kenny (4 June 2019)

Oops, forgot to post here after picking for comp. 

Chose this on the anticipation of news around the UK rollout after CE Mark being given for their facial recognition based pain detection app.

SP aside, this would be a good way for any aged care facility to generate some good publicity by providing it to their carers and tend to their dementia patients. Not only should it detect pain in those unable to communicate it otherwise, you could use teh app to tell whether pain relief medication is being effective.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 June 2019)

Not looking so good today.  Is the uptrend over?


----------



## Zaxon (13 June 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Not looking so good today.  Is the uptrend over?



The small caps are being hammered today (see the red line).  PCK is going down with them.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 June 2019)

If today's cap raise announcement turns out to be at a significant discount, that might be one explanation for the heavier downswing volume (7955).

Previous chart had wrong numbers displayed.  Last trading day before the ann saw a 13% rise for only 2.3 million traded shares.


----------



## peter2 (19 June 2019)

Price remains in the VC bar range. No concerns at this point. The details of the capital raising will be interesting. 
On a lighter note. I was wondering if the PCK app is able to recognise and quantitate the pain level when used on traders and investors. This could be very helpful. If the app recognises severe pain when the trader/investor looks at their broker account, the app would close down all the losers until the facial pain level of the trader/investor subsides.


----------



## kenny (30 June 2019)

Looking for the initial reports on the recent distributorship agreement with Person Centred Software in UK. PCS's monitoring software is in over 1200 care homes there. Here's the partnership announcement and follow-up press;

https://personcentredsoftware.com/n...ored-using-ai-following-painchek-partnership/

http://digitalhealthage.com/pain-monitoring-firm-announces-partnership-for-uk-distribution/


----------



## Zaxon (18 September 2019)

Painchek has had a remarkable year.  I'm tipping it will continue its rise next month.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 September 2019)

A big measured move up is complete and there's a fair bit of selling pressure the last few days.  I think it might finish today near 30 and start a down leg.


----------



## Trav. (1 March 2020)

March Tipping Comp pick

as with most stocks PCK SP is not looking to healthy. I could continue down ( more than likely ) but with roll the dice here and hope it finds support at $0.10

The directors report paints a nice picture but you would expect that, but if they can get some traction then and more agreements signed then up she goes.


----------



## Trav. (31 March 2020)

April Tipping Comp Pick

New month and hopefully PainCheck rebounds after the virus decimated many of the stocks on the ASX

Some good news below and sitting well financially


----------



## Trav. (25 May 2020)

Looks like I jumped of at the wrong time...

PCK closed @ $0.18 today that's 44% this month....very nice


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

It's painchek check time .
If support holds, it's looking like the bottom (false?) may be in, again.


----------



## Trav. (15 July 2020)

@frugal.rock you could be on the money here mate. 10c looks like the short term support level and MACD rising / Volume good 

Will be interesting to see if it has another run at 12c tomorrow.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 August 2020)

> Mobile medical device outfit PainChek was out hunting for fresh capital on Friday to finance taking its adult dementia overseas. It was looking to raise $10 million through a placement of new shares, according to terms sent to funds.
> 
> The offer was priced at 11¢ a share, which represented a 15.4 per cent discount to PainChek's last close and an 18.9 per cent discount to the five-day VWAP.





> Funds were told about half of the fresh equity would be used to take PainChek's adult dementia app into Europe, Canada and the United States.
> 
> The app uses facial recognition technology to identify if patients are in pain and is particularly useful for treating patients with dementia who might not be able to verbally communicate to a caregiver what kind of pain they are in. It is used in about 700 aged care facilities in Australia




PCK; _developer of the world’s first smart phone-based pain assessment and monitoring application, is pleased to report on another period of outstanding growth during the quarter ended 30 June 2020. _

_Table 1 above reflects PainChek’s total contracted clients and RACs globally.  The numbers have grown significantly over the year ended 30 June 2020 to 207 Aged Care clients and 722 aged care facilities.  Total clients have grown 18% during the June quarter and 547% over FY2020.  Similarly, total RACs contracted have increased 23% during the June quarter and 409% over FY2020.  _

_In the past 12 months PainChek has contracted an additional 175 Aged Care clients and 580 Aged Care facilities, mostly within Australia where the Company now has approximately 25% of the aged care facility market under 2-3 year agreements. To date, the Company has supplied and implemented PainChek® into more than 110 of these contracted clients and is scheduled to implement the remaining contracted clients through PainChek’s remote digital delivery capability over the coming months. _

*PainChek remote digital delivery capability allows for full business continuity during COVID-19  *
_The pandemic has significantly impacted the normal routines of hospitals. In addition, the impact to the residential aged care sector has been well reported and has caused aged care facilities to go into lock down mode and focus on protecting their vulnerable residents and carers during this difficult time.  \_

_PainChek has successfully pivoted to using its remote digital capability to continue to deliver PainChek to clients around the world. The digital capability allows the Company to sell, install, train and provide technical support to the PainChek App to all RAC facilities, even during lock down. This is a key capability which can be leveraged on a global basis as the Company extends further into International markets. _

_This digital capability also leverages the PainChek e-learning platforms which provides education to the clients and allows them to continue with their work *without face to face interaction*_.

And .... this makes me so sad. It is all so dehumanising. I know it's tough, but really, folks!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 August 2020)

Zaxon said:


> Painchek has had a remarkable year.  I'm tipping it will continue its rise next month.
> View attachment 97478



isn't September coming into Fall?





while the market hasn't been kind, the company has been active. Picked up Govt R&D tax incentive ($800k; Feb), "Bed Milestone" incentive ($1.25mill; March); granted patents and regulatory clearances (various countries); raised $10mill in placement (Aug); launched in Aust and Europe/ UK, likely in USA 2021/22. In enterprises (Hospitals/ Age care facilities) and likely to launch for Home Care soon.



Gringotts Bank said:


> The idea behind Painchek is reasonable enough.  But if a healthcare provider didn't know when a patient was in pain by looking at their facial expression and listening to their tone of voice, they shouldn't be in the job... "_Let me take a picture of your pained facial expression and let the ipad decide if I'm going to help you with that pain_"... ...What sort of idiots do they take us for??



I don't think that is the full story (didn't look at the video). Elimination of subjectivity would be a core issue, and having SaaS and digital records would be a great advance in access to information. From the 08 Aug investor Presentation:
_- Using video/AI to automate the facial expression assessment – eliminating subjectivity & improving accuracy _
_- Eliminating paperwork – all digital 42 data points with prompts = faster assessments _
_- Automatic logging of pain scores over time – monitor trends _
_- Integrates into medical records _
_- Helps care homes meet accreditation standards & protect income & revenues_

Also from the Presentation; startling advantage if true:



> 1. Attractive pricing for rapid enterprise adoption, $4 per bed per month
> 2. Patent coverage & no direct competition – PainChek has first mover advantage for 15 years+
> 3. Some 80-85%+ gross margins – very low cost of goods sold




got to have some utility in these Covid times

there is a new 15 minute webinar available: 
https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/08/21/painchek-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

I know one up day doesn't make a trend reversal, but it is a pre-requisite...


----------



## Faramir (26 July 2022)

I am going to choose PCK for August 2022 Tipping comp.






Now there is no hiding how much pain you’re in if this app is used on you.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I know one up day doesn't make a trend reversal, but it is a pre-requisite...



I should use that saying more often.
All original.


----------



## Faramir (26 July 2022)

Today’s share price jump of nearly 29% is due to this announcement.



			https://www.painchek.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/PainChek-Receives-Funding-for-12-month-pilot-in-Welsh-Care-Homes.pdf
		




> PainChek® Ltd (ASX: PCK) (“PainChek®” or “the Company”), developer of the world’s first smart phone-based pain assessment and monitoring application, is pleased to announce that it has received funding from the Gwent Regional Partnership Board in Wales that will support a 12-month pilot in care environments across Gwent, Wales.




Phrase 1 Pilot program involves 1,0000 beds.

Another announcement made on 5 July 2022:
”PainChek® to receive Government funding for children’s disability app development”


			https://www.painchek.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/2402441.pdf


----------

